
Don't kill my app - reimertz
https://dontkillmyapp.com/
======
kevindetry
So, I finally found an answer why did my favorite alarm app (Sleep as Android,
which I highly recommend) stop working after my Nokia 6.1 updated to Android
9.

I mean, I did have troubles with background applications before the update
such as heart rate monitoring. But the firmware was so laggy so I didn't care
about it.

But breaking an alarm application? This is kinda next level, I'm really pissed
off. I hated the phone before Android Pie for being too buggy but now I hate
"Nokia" (actually, HMD) as a company and the whole Android One promise. It may
look like a "proper Android" but it's really not.

